# Malvern, PA



## Fin (Dec 3, 2005)

Looking for dependable, work minded subs with plow truck for commercial account in the Malvern area (GVCC). Skid Loaders and larger loaders also a plus. Please respond to me via email with a Contact name, your location, list of available equipment and telephone number. I will follow up with you if you respond.

Thank You,
Brad 
[email protected]
or
[email protected]


----------



## Fin (Dec 3, 2005)

Bump................


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

where is Malvern?


----------



## Fin (Dec 3, 2005)

Outside of Philadelphia or roughly 5 Hours from Pittsburgh.


----------



## bank32 (Dec 16, 2005)

you have mail if still needed.


----------

